# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  artikelnummers laten weten wanneer er minder dan 4 dezelfde artikelnummers inzitten

## Marcel1971

Hallo, Wij gebruiken lijsten met artikelnummers onder elkaar.
Van elk artikelnummer moeten er 4 in het document staan. Ik wil weten wanneer dit niet zo is en in een oog opslag kunnen zien zonder dat het document veranderd.
Hieronder een voorbeeld waarvan artikelnummer 8026970 maar 3 x voor komt, de andere artikelnummers komen 4 x voor zoals het hoort.
Is er een formule of voorwaaardelijke opmaak functie die mij laat zien welke nummers niet 4 x voor komen?
Alvast bedankt iedereen.

*Art.nr*
8026953
8026953
8026953
8026953
8026956
8026956
8026956
8026956
8026970
8026970
8026970
8026987
8026987
8026987
8026987
8027000
8027000
8027000
8027000

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Hallo
voorwaardelijke opmaak op de ganse serie is =AANTAL.ALS($A$1:$A$19;$A1)<4 ( met niet US tekens)

----------


## Marcel1971

Allereerst dank voor je reactie Pepe Le Mokko maar het werkt niet goed.
Als ik de kolom selecteer en de voor waardelijke opmaak doe en zeg dat hij geel moet arceren dan worden ook andere getallen waar er wel 4 van bestaan geel..
Kan je me uit leggen wat ik misschien fout doe?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

'k Heb een voorbeeldje aangehangen. Ik heb ook een Excel Tabel gebruikt, dus als je gegevens bijvoegd zal de VO automatisch aanpassen

----------


## Marcel1971

Pepe Le Mokko, hartelijk dank dit heeft mij geholpen. :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Op basis van je laatste bericht lijkt het erop dat je tevreden bent met de oplossing(en) die je hebt ontvangen, maar je hebt je thread niet gemarkeerd als OPGELOST. Als je probleem niet is opgelost, kun je Thread Tools gebruiken (boven je eerste bericht) en "Mark this thread as unsolved" kiezen.
Bedankt.

Ook ben je je er misschien niet van bewust dat je degenen die je hebben geholpen kunt bedanken door te klikken op het kleine sterpictogram in de linkerbenedenhoek van het bericht waarin de hulp werd gegeven. Door dit te doen, kunt u bijdragen aan de reputatie(s) van degenen die hebben geholpen.

----------

